# Chicken nuggets...are there any packaged ones that are healthy??



## girlygirls3 (Feb 14, 2008)

Looking for advice on chicken nuggets... are there any out there that are made healthy? Tried making them myself before and they have not been a hit. I like the protein they're getting from them, but also want to make sure what the kids are eating is good for them. There has to be a brand out there, right? Trader Joe's brand has been approved in this house...


----------



## Ally Nathaniel (Jan 5, 2012)

I think that chicken nuggets, in general, are highly processed food and as such we took it out of the house menu.

I use real chicken breast, cut it into "nuggets" size, dip it in egg, Panko bread crumb and then fry it. it is pretty good.

Keep trying making them at home, it worth it.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

I agree to just keep trying to make them from scratch. Probably the reason they are not a hit is that they taste natural and not processed. Processing adds a lot sodium to these types of foods, so there is salt overload and the taste buds get used to that. Try over-salting your homemade nuggets at first, then gradually cut back on the salt. I'm assuming you're seasoning your breadcrumbs with some herbs and spices. That adds flavor. We've never eaten processed nuggets here, but when my nieces and nephew, who eat McD's almost every.single.day come over, they think mine are better than the store-bought. Remember to not overcook the chicken, season well, and experiment. Good luck!


----------



## motherhendoula (Feb 13, 2009)

I just wanted to share my nugget recipe - we do chicken fingers - but, just cut the pieces smaller. Trim the fat off chicken breast, Eggs and a little water in one dish, flour (salt and pepper) in another - (you could also mix flour and panko - that would be awesome!)

then double dip - egg wash , flour, egg wash, flour - frying pan (1.5" of veggie or peanut oil)


----------



## iowaorganic (May 19, 2007)

We don't do purchased ones at home either. Have you ever tried Cookies Flavor Enhancer? It makes everything awesome tasting. Probably filled with junk- but much less than boughten nuggets. I also usually dip in flour before egg then flour again. It makes the coating stay on much better. As much as it may suck at first- if the boughten ones don't come into the house- that really solves the problem....


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

We make them from scratch here, too, but for that once-in-a-while time when there is just no time, or energy, or if I'm sick, etc.... we will get bell & evans. I like to keep a package of them in the freezer. They also come in gluten free, which is great for us. They have breasts, nuggets, and tenders in various assortments. They are not perfect, but in a pinch, much better than conventional store bought, imo.

gl

hth

http://www.bellandevans.com/frozen


----------



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

We do the gluten-free Bell & Evans ones too. DD loves them and usually gets them once a week when we have dance class night and I really do need to have something as simple as put on tray and heat.


----------



## Mylie (Mar 15, 2004)

My little 4 year old loves the Applegate Farms Organic chicken nuggets..We get the gluten free also.They are pretty pricey but remind me of Burger King's kid meal nuggets..We keep them for nugget day at school so her lunch resembles the rest..I looked at the Bell and Evans because their strips looked so good..But there was a reason I didn't buy them..Probably had soy flour in them and my L can't have soy...But if yours can they look really good also...Hope you can find a sub your little one likes..Homemade is good but sometimes they just want what everyone else is eating too...And we can't forget the easy factor after a long day at work either:>)


----------



## baglady (Jul 13, 2009)

My kids won't eat the homemade chunk of chicken type either. Put the breast in the food processor and grind it up (with spices like onion powder, salt, pepper, etc.) into a chicken paste of sorts, then shape into pattys. Then bread and cook. This is the best "healthy" way to recreate the formed, processed chicken feel of a nugget. my husband said it tasted like a McNugget, so I guess that is a success. I think this is probably a good base to grind in some veggies too.


----------



## CoBabyMaker (Nov 13, 2008)

We do the same as bag lady but use thighs instead. I find it keeps them moist and gives a little more flavor.


----------

